
Overview of the VP9 video codec - rbultje
https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2016/12/13/overview-of-the-vp9-video-codec/
======
billconan
This is a great write-up! I too thought video codec was very difficult to
understand.

There are many things that look difficult are really not that difficult. they
just lack good explanation.

I heard that vp9 compression is a bit slow compared to h264, which makes it
not so ideal for real-time streaming use cases. is this true?

~~~
rbultje
It depends on speed at which you're using the encoder. At faster speeds,
you'll lose some compression performance. Libvpx is still ahead compared to
x264 at higher speeds, but not by as much as at their top quality (slowest
speed) settings. I discussed that earlier in
[https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2015/09/28/vp9-encodingdecod...](https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2015/09/28/vp9-encodingdecoding-
performance-vs-hevch-264/) (scroll down to "encoding speed").

